# I wish to adopt a Kitten/Cat



## Mandy123 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, im new to this so here goes. Just under a year ago my cat died after having him for about 15 yrs, he was my best mate and i was devastated.
I was living elsewhere at the time and he came to me, so that was the easy part.
Now i want to adopt another one. This really doesnt seem that easy. I live in an apartment, so i need an indoor animal. I dont want to adopt 2 of them, and im being told that in order to adopt a kitten, they have to be placed in twos?
I do work full time, so im now being told that the cat can't be left alone for more than 4 hrs.

There is only myself and my husband, (my grandchild will visit, she is nearly 1 year) we have a lovely apartment and lots of love to give a cat.
I dont mind having a cat up to the age of about 2years if i cant get a kitten.

We live in North Manchester. I then started looking at ones advertised on places like Gumtree, but i often wonder how healthy some of these cats are?

Any help would be gratefully appreciated....

Mandy


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I originally adopted 1 cat from a breeder Cookie was 7 months old and was going to be an only cat. She was on her own just over 12 months before I did get another. 

I think the reason rescues say 2 kittens is for company especially if you are out during working hours. I think an older cat would be a good option. Are you looking to adopt a moggie or a particular breed, as some breeds are more suited to a life indoors. 

There may even be a couple of older cats looking for new homes in this section. 

JordanRose volunteers at the SAA in Sale so may be along to see if they have suitable cats available, although it is sad to say that some rescues have a narrow minded approach to indoor kitties. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome to PF.
Hopefully Jordan Rose will be along soon and can advise on the rescue that she helps out at.
I know a lot of people bash Gumtree, but if the rescue route does not work out then personally I would not rule out Gumtree.
You will of course have to use your common sense in choosing a cat from there...some ads will have lots of detail about medical history, temperament etc. I should imagine you would be taking any new cat to your own vet for check over anyway....so TBH to pay for updating vaccine(if deemed necessary for indoor animals) wormer, flea treatment should be expected.
The other route you may want to consider would be the speciality rescues such as Rushden Persian Rescue which in fact deals with all kinds of Pedigree cats, most of which would be expected to be indoor pets.
Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

In your situation if two is not possible then I'd seriously urge to you adopt an adult - even an older adult as they will cope with being on their own while you are both out at work better than a younger cat who might well get bored. Bored cats tend to be destructive. I think the same would be true of the more energetic breeds - Orientals, Siamese, Burmese and so on.

Rushden do more than Persians although those are their speciality. Persians need a lot of grooming, but the Exotic is similar but with a shorter quite plush coat. Both often need their eyes cleaning every day, but if you are interested in talking to them I'm sure they will make sure you are aware of the ins & outs of Persians / Exotics.

This page lists lost of pedigree welfare organisations:
Cat Breeds Rescue Centres and Pedigree Cats for Adoption

Finding a rescue:
Cat Rescue Shelters, Adoption Centres and Rehoming Groups across the UK

Personally I think of the pedigrees a British Shorthair might suit. They are lovely cats and quite phlegmatic. The short coat doesn't need too much maintenance.

Also ring round the various rescues you would be prepared to travel too. Remember that different branches of Cats Protection have a lot of autonomy so whiles one might not be prepared to rehome to you another might. If you are prepared to take an older cat or one that has not found a home for some time that might help change their minds. Hopefully you like black or black & white cats as for some bizarre reason they tend to get overlooked.

With Gumtree etc. you are often getting a pig in a poke - you are often getting a cat with problems you haven't been told about. Whilst it's true that the change of home might be all that's required you can't be sure of that.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I found Cookie and April on Pets4homes. I would check there before Guntree.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

If you're still looking I have a kitten desperately needing a home (i've just made a thread before reading this). I also live in North Manchester (weird coincidence!) so you might want to have a look at that thread


----------

